# Help!! My wife no longer loves me!



## Inono (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I know said title is pretty self explanatory but please give me a few minutes to explain. I am 23 and my wife is 21. We met at the end of my high school career at the ages of 17 and 16. We have been together for quite sometime. Now since then we have been married and parented a 3 year old. My wife wants to no longer be with me as she says she no longer loves me, but cares for me as much as she has before. To say our relationship has been perfect would be an overstatement. We have a history of being young and doing what young people do. Get scared, want to explore, have other interests and etc etc. So quick story, recently like last month my wife said she was not feeling the same for me and needed to stay with her parents through the weekend. Now I did not have a problem with this except for the fact that she did this last year. When she did this it resulted in her cheating on me while I worked my ass off to pay bills and do the thing men are supposed to do in a relationship. Now to say I want to spoil my wife would be wrong. I do want to give her a life though in which she does not need to have a job and I can support our family on my own. So while cheating on me, she told me about it and told me it helped bring her closer to me. Nothing happened for about a year until now. Recently she was always hanging out with friends, staying the night with them, never telling me anything about what they did. Eventually the conversations about it started getting shorted and shorter. Oh and yes she was constantly on her phone!!! So I downloaded a keylogger for the computer that would help record passwords and what not. Its not that I didnt trust her, its just that I didnt trust her. I saw she wasnt doing anything obvious. If she was it was all out on the phone. So she caught wind of this last wednesday morning and suddenly decided she no longer had feelings for me and all week has been saying she has moved on. I am looking for ways to get her back. Not ways to move on from her. I need to be positive. To be positive for me is to have my chaos, and that is what she is to me, my chaos!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sex is the key. After many years being together, she can't find her sexual life with you as fun and exciting. Sex is the main reason for all kind of affairs. There're many things turn women off in bed; sex became like a routine. Ejaculate before she's satisfied. She has no or not enough orgasms with you. Not giving her good oral or can't eat her off. Refused to try new things. Sexless, passive, wait until she asks. Never change positions... and many more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inono (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so here is my only problem with that, she had been getting recurring problems with her area for quite sometime now. Between that, her periods, and all the issues she was having, it had been probably a month or so since we were last intimate like that. So I know that was a little there, but I know we were beyond that. Does anyone have any answers besides this?


----------



## Inono (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, if I can just add on to this. Since I posted this, I have been reading other posts and reading about giving space but being a friend and showing your confidence and and the ability to get back on your feet. Is this the best idea? I really do not want her to leave I have such an emotional attachment to her and this is affecting me everywhere, work, son, home. Everything. Please someone help me. I have been helping her with financials and she keeps texting me whenever some issues come up. I keep making sure she is ok. Is this the right thing to do? I have no clue. Please someone help!!!


----------



## unsure_64 (Nov 3, 2010)

I’m sorry this is happening to you. It sounds like you have someone that you love dearly and you would do anything for her. It also sounds like she is taking advantage of your love and generosity. Saying that cheating on you brought her closer to you demonstrates her selfishness. I know this is easier said than done, but you need to walk away. The tighter you try to hold onto her, the faster she will slip away from you. She needs to see that your love and affection is not available when it is convenient for her. If she loves you and wants to continue in this marriage, she needs to live up to the commitment she made to you on the day of your marriage.


----------

